# 3rd failed fert



## winniemcgoo (Aug 21, 2008)

Had 3rd IVf (last two with ICSI) and all failed ferts-the 2nd time "arrested development".
DH & I had our review a week ago and we've been advised DE is only way forward as he would not expect a different outcome if we had another shot.  
I am approaching 40 so did ask if failed fert was down to quality of my eggs but he said he cant tell from info available to him from embryologist but it probably was?? Although im grateful for the chances I feel like I've just been fobbed off coz im nearly 40. 
Has anyone had similar experience with failed ferts but gone on to get a BFP??


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry hun ^hugme not got any advice for you but just wanted to reply to your post and  it up (hopefully someone will be along soon who can help)

pam xx


----------

